# [SOLVED] Warcraft III Installation Problem



## utssb

When I try to install Warcraft III the installation always fails. It gets to a certain point and then will be unable to install a data file which varies. This last time it was 'E:\support\Readme\(Mac)ReadMeMenu.html'.

There's no way it could be a problem with the CD because I have used it to easily install Warcraft III on other computers. I really can't imagine what the problem could be. I would appreciate any help. Thank you.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

*Re: Warcraft III Installation Problem*

Copy the contents to a folder and try running the installation from there. Might work.


----------



## utssb

*Re: Warcraft III Installation Problem*

Thanks for the response. 

How would you do that?


----------



## koala

*Re: Warcraft III Installation Problem*

Insert the CD and open Windows Explorer. Create a new folder on your C: drive, then drag all the files and folders to this new folder from the CD. Run the setup (setup.exe or install.exe, see manual for more details) from the new folder. There's a possibility that this method won't work if the game has a security feature that requires the CD to be inserted.


----------



## utssb

*Re: Warcraft III Installation Problem*

I'm sorry that I ask such basic questions, but how would one drag the files from the CD? I tried through using right-click on the (E drive but there was no such option.


----------



## koala

*Re: Warcraft III Installation Problem*

Open Windows Explorer and click on the CD icon. Its contents will appear on the right. Highlight the folders and files, then drag and drop them into the new folder on your hard drive C:

It will take a minute for all the files to be copied from the CD to the hard drive. When it's finished, run the install file from the new folder.


----------



## utssb

*Re: Warcraft III Installation Problem*

I copied the files to another folder but unfortunately it didn't work. As you mentioned earlier the install won't begin because I'm asked to insert the CD.


----------



## utssb

*Re: Warcraft III Installation Problem*

Somehow after dozens of tries Warcraft III: Reign of Chaos installed successfully. But now the expansion Frozen Throne keeps having an error at the same point. The error reads:

Program: C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\war3_install.exe
File: Files100\War3x.mpq


----------



## utssb

*Re: Warcraft III Installation Problem*

Now after trying to install Frozen Throne another 20 times it worked. I guess the answer was cleaning the CD over and over again. 

Thanks for your help.


----------

